# From US to Canada



## bizzymum (May 18, 2009)

I would love to hear from any American expats who have made the permanent move to Canada. How was the move, and could you take your belongings and what do you miss ?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bizzymum said:


> I would love to hear from any American expats who have made the permanent move to Canada. How was the move, and could you take your belongings and what do you miss ?
> 
> Thanks


I am not an American who moved to Canada but I've read virtually thousands of posts from other nationalities who have moved here. Your move/culture shock will/should be considerably less than say, those who have moved from the UK. 
You will find Canada more expensive than the USA bit in many areas our incomes are higher. Because of our population (10% of the USA), many things/foods in the USA don't make it across the border but we like to believe we have other foods to balance out. Our TV programmes are virtually identical as is our radio programming. We drive on the same side of the road and our cars are, for the most part, the same. Our accents are similar and unless you have a southern drawl, yours will/should not be commented on.
I see you are in Texas. You should prepare your mind for severe winter conditions from coast to coast to coast.
You may bring your belongings.


----------



## bizzymum (May 18, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I am not an American who moved to Canada but I've read virtually thousands of posts from other nationalities who have moved here. Your move/culture shock will/should be considerably less than say, those who have moved from the UK.
> You will find Canada more expensive than the USA bit in many areas our incomes are higher. Because of our population (10% of the USA), many things/foods in the USA don't make it across the border but we like to believe we have other foods to balance out. Our TV programmes are virtually identical as is our radio programming. We drive on the same side of the road and our cars are, for the most part, the same. Our accents are similar and unless you have a southern drawl, yours will/should not be commented on.
> I see you are in Texas. You should prepare your mind for severe winter conditions from coast to coast to coast.
> You may bring your belongings.


Thanks for the reply. Actually I still have my English accent. My family in England say I sound like one of the newscasters from BBC. It is English, but quite non-descript. I get teased quite a lot here in Texas.
Anyway, I LOVE colder climates as Texas has 100+ degrees F in the summer and mild to non existent winters. But I have lived in been in English winters, and Northern US winters. 
I know there is a 2yr wait for processing to emigrate from the US. Should I apply THEN look for work, or should I look for work then get a position THEN apply? I will be working as a RN and that application process is very confusing to me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I know there is a 2yr wait for processing to emigrate from the US

I'm not too sure what you mean by this. As an occupation on *THE LIST* you, providing satisfactory criminal and medical checks, would be able to immigrate to Canada within 12 months as a Permanent Resident (PR). You would not even have to have pre-arranged employment as is the case with applicants whose occupations are not on *THE LIST*.
If I may suggest, you should do a reccie to the areas of Canada that interest you and check out the job situation.


----------



## bizzymum (May 18, 2009)

Thanks again. I will start visiting and narrow down my choices. You have been very helpful.


----------



## darrylgonzalez46 (May 19, 2009)

I am not that much lucky 


_______________
Darryl Gonzalez
401k withdrawal rules


----------

